# Can anyone tell me why my bitch won't stand up



## scotter (Feb 10, 2009)

Please advise??

I have 2 maltese x shitzu, my bitch is almost 3 and the male is 4 years old. She has gone on heat at least 4 times before, however she will not stand up for him. He is very keen, and she seems playful and then gets aggressive. I have never breed before, so forgive me for being a novice.

I have 5 people that want to puppies from me, and I want only to breed once and then desex them both after. I am prepared with my vet and have all the money to spend on them if there is any issues.

If anyone can help with suggestions, she is only 3 to 4 days on heat at the moment.
Thank you 
scotter


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,
I have posted a link for you on the other thread,

Can I ask why you want to breed ?

Also on what days are you trying to get her to stand for your dog ?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

doesn't sound like she is ready - i hope this thread doesn't turn sour!:yikes:


----------



## scotter (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to breed only once... a couple of reasons, 1 I have 5 buyers waiting, family and friends, 2 I have 2 girls and they would love to experience it once... I know I have read a few forums and some people go off on the subject. I have thought about it for over 2 years, my vet knows and I think I am ready.

She was on heat 6 months ago... and was not interested in any way... He on the other hand is not experienced and was going in every way possible while she sat down for 3 weeks. Now she is only a few days in and i don't want to miss the opportunity... do you think it could be because they are together all them time... Is she too young (2 1/2 )

Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you ought to read up on this a bit more- there is a lot more to breeding than this first bit. I don't mean to be rude.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok,
I'm not going to comment any further on this thread,there are plenty of similar ones to this if you use the search facility.


----------



## scotter (Feb 10, 2009)

No I don't think your being rude... this is why Im asking.... reading is what im doing... I guess If I wasn't asking I wouldn't care.. but I do

Thank you for replying


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

You have _two girls _that would love to experience it? Are these girls dogs or daughters? If they are dogs how do you knwo they would love to experience it? If they are daughters what are they wanting to experience? Birth? Why not take them to a farming weekend during March and they can see lambs and cows being born all day long. Even join in if the farmer is nice.

You have 5 buyers. Have they paid up already? Are you prepared for a litter of 8?

If your "Bitch won't stand" is she really wanting this to happen? You can't force things to happen for a whole number of reasons. She might even see the male as an inadequate mate which is a massive issue.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi there i've just found this...I hope it helps...

Dog Heat Cycle and Breeding - LoveToKnow Dogs


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

sounds like shes far to early to stand hun when shes ready she will stand and he will know exactly when shes ready lol  if its her first mating hun a proven stud would've been much better


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Theres a certain cycle to go through. She will only stand on certain days.

If memory servers me, its day 11ish.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

all dogs differ i have a bitch that stands on day 5 /6 others id say from day 9 to 15 but i agree she will stand when shes ripe


----------



## trishac (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, I had the same problem with my bitch, i thought that she just wouldnt stand for the male, as we had him for a week prior to the heat starting. 
Your bitch will stand when shes ready, she will let the dog know when she wants to.
Also the bitch's view towards standing for the male can change as quick as a day, as my bitch was biting the male one day then she was flirting with him the next few days and thankfully the breeding was successful. 
Good Luck with your breeding 

Trisha x


----------



## scotter (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for your replies... maybe she is too young and I need to investigate further... She will not stand, however she has been mounting him, but won't let him get on her back. Much too learn... thanks again


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with the others who gave you advice, all bitches differ in there cycle, She will be receptive to a male when she ovulates, this takes place in the 2nd phase of the season.. Your male, if not experienced may not pick up the change of scent given off during this phase, whereas an experienced male will. My Male studs know not to even bother trying to mount a female untill this phase begins, although they do show interest to a degree...
You should also do research as a novie female may panic and try and "break away" from the "Tie" stage of the mating and this can cause injury to both male and female. Bitches often have to be held and comforted during this stage of mating.......... 
Theres more to the Canine reproductive organs and cycle that must be researched........

Monleish Jack Russells


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have thought years about breeding & showing and honestly whats the point in letting her have 'one litter'? 

can you afford the vet care? say she needs a emerge c-section? say she dies & the pups do to? 

IT does happen my friends dog died last night a healthy dog during a c-section and 8 but 1 pup died 

Say you need to hand rear them every 2hours can you take 3 weeks off of work? have you got KC name? that costs money & to reg them

seeing as they are crosses you dont.

sy they dont sell? friends cand peopel who want one can fall through, dont be suprised if they all say 'oh not now no money' and you have them all 10 months on?

SO far I only started last dec & I am over £1500 DOWN on money the studs I want to use are £500-£700. Say my cat only has 1 kitten? I am already '£400down' not including injections/vet checks kitten packs etc etc! and obviously my 'hobby' is expensive but its something that I have always dreamed of doing & showing my own lines.

So do you really think its worth having 1 litter!?

Why dont all your mates who want a pup rescue one and neuter your pets? instead of 50+ dying a day due to no one wanting them?

And me fostering them cos people cant look after them?

Good posts everyone else to!


----------



## Chiksave (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.. It sounds as if she's either not ready, or nature is kicking in, and she knows the dog isn't good enough for her! 

Nature is a funny old thing. 

But I really would ask the opinion of a Vet too. There might be some physical condition you can't see. 

John


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

scotter said:


> Please advise??
> 
> I have 2 maltese x shitzu, my bitch is almost 3 and the male is 4 years old. She has gone on heat at least 4 times before, however she will not stand up for him. He is very keen, and she seems playful and then gets aggressive. I have never breed before, so forgive me for being a novice.
> 
> ...


Hiya, You're girl will only stand for the stud when she's ready, normally around the 9th, 11th and the 13th day. 
Have you got a mentor?(The breeder you got you're girl from should be more than happy to assist you with any thing!) Also try and buy this book, "The book of the bitch" Its amazing! You'l find all you're questions answered in here!


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

scotter said:


> I want to breed only once... a couple of reasons, 1 I have 5 buyers waiting, family and friends, 2 I have 2 girls and they would love to experience it once... I know I have read a few forums and some people go off on the subject. I have thought about it for over 2 years, my vet knows and I think I am ready.
> 
> She was on heat 6 months ago... and was not interested in any way... He on the other hand is not experienced and was going in every way possible while she sat down for 3 weeks. Now she is only a few days in and i don't want to miss the opportunity... do you think it could be because they are together all them time... Is she too young (2 1/2 )
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated


Hiya 2 1/2 isnt too young, maybe she just isnt ready! U dont wanna force her, she'l accept him when she's ready x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

This thread was started in February


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

clueless said:


> This thread was started in February


How funny!lol! I think I need you're screen name! x


----------

